# How Do I Remove This Spare Link



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Guys,

Mrs B has asked me to remove the spare link on her 'fashion' watch.

only I can't begin to figure out how !

Any ideas on how I get this out?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Hacksaw. 

Do the round ends of the pins not screw off?


----------



## moleng1 (May 10, 2009)

If the round ends don't screw off you could cut them, the go to a piercing shop and buy a bar bell in the correct diameter and the ends do screw off these and one should be quite cheap?? Worth a try, maybe see if they have the size BEFORE cutting the old one off though.........


----------

